# Stocking 10 gallon



## Luckyfish87 (6 mo ago)

10 gallon tank cycled not heated but can be

Fully cycled


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hiw long has it been running? What are the parameters? 
ammonia
nitrite
nitrates
ph
gh
kh
All this will base stocking.


----------

